# Rat Breeding Rack



## bullwinkle22 (Oct 3, 2008)

Good afternoon peoples!!

Just wanted to post a couple of pics of my new rat breeding rack. Got it last week, it is made entirely of prepared 2"x2", with galv mesh for the lids/vents.










































It is made of 3 no. individual single coloumn racks, each with for 4 cages that have been bolted together and set on a ply base and heavy duty castors added for ease of moving around.
It has a ply top as i want to add an Edstrom valve watering system later on and this will neatly house the water containers.
Each racks has cross braces for additional support, if I want to seperate them at a later stage.
The containers for each cage are 32l size.

I am very chuffed with it and the guys that made it for me are now thinking about making them to sale to others!!!

Please let me know what you think!!!

Cheers,

Bullwinkle22: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 4, 2006)

this looks really good, can i ask how much it cost aas we need some of these


----------



## bullwinkle22 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Rat breeding rack*

Drop us a PM and will give you the chaps details who made it for me!!
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jas88 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello. i have been looking at making the same sort of rack and have noticed something you may want to look at before making more, it may help to have the mesh under the batton at the food will sit in there without fallling out and the rats/mice may not be able to reach the food as the box seams deeper than other i have seen, please let me know if i am wrong and you have a soultion to these points. looks good tho :2thumb:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Very, very nice mate. Just let me know how much and when it will be ready.


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

jas88 said:


> Hello. i have been looking at making the same sort of rack and have noticed something you may want to look at before making more, it may help to have the mesh under the batton at the food will sit in there without fallling out and the rats/mice may not be able to reach the food as the box seams deeper than other i have seen, please let me know if i am wrong and you have a soultion to these points. looks good tho :2thumb:


I was thinking this too, the mesh frames are in the wrong way round! If you flip them around, you've got food hoppers too.


----------



## bullwinkle22 (Oct 3, 2008)

These are not meant to be the hoppers for food, I have adjusted the trays for feeding and will update pictures accordingly.

I wanted the mesh at the top purely for air flow and didn't want it on the underneath.

Hopefully the photos will explain better. They will follow shortly!!


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

sweet, looks fantastic


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bullwinkle22 said:


> These are not meant to be the hoppers for food, I have adjusted the trays for feeding and will update pictures accordingly.
> 
> I wanted the mesh at the top purely for air flow and didn't want it on the underneath.
> 
> Hopefully the photos will explain better. They will follow shortly!!


I too would have wanted the mesh underneath, but for a different reason...

The rats will LOVE being able to chew that exposed wood


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I too would have wanted the mesh underneath, but for a different reason...
> 
> The rats will LOVE being able to chew that exposed wood


Totaly agree.
Nice looking rack but you WILL have escapees,


----------

